# Can we vote to open up a new higher range last minute board?



## generalras (Apr 28, 2009)

Moderator and Fellow Tuggers:

I would like to propose opening up a second last minute board for the $700-$1200 range. I know at places like the Maui Marriott $700 does not even recoup their maintenance fees. It would seem appropriate to make a second board in a higher range for additional postings and if people want the lowest prices they can continue to look at the lower range board ($0-$700). 

The $700 limit has been in place for a long time while maintenance fees have continued to rise. I am all for keeping the lower prices  but realistically some people pay more than $700 in fees and it would be nice to at least be able to get your fees back.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2009)

generalras said:


> Moderator and Fellow Tuggers:
> 
> I would like to propose opening up a second last minute board for the $700-$1200 range. I know at places like the Maui Marriott $700 does not even recoup their maintenance fees. It would seem appropriate to make a second board in a higher range for additional postings and if people want the lowest prices they can continue to look at the lower range board ($0-$700).
> 
> The $700 limit has been in place for a long time while maintenance fees have continued to rise. I am all for keeping the lower prices  but realistically some people pay more than $700 in fees and it would be nice to at least be able to get your fees back.



This has been discussed many many times on TUG and the decision has been made to leave it at $700.  TUG already has an extensive classified section for rentals that are over $700.


----------

